# RIP Buddy



## Buddy's dad (Dec 8, 2006)

Just writing the subject brought tears to my eyes. Our beloved dog buddy passed on tuesday. It was the worst day of my life. 

I could write a book about the joy that he brought us. He was my dog in college and after graduating he moved in with my parents and changed my fathers life. The two of them have been inseperable since i first got him. My father even took him to the dentist with him. He became famous in our neighborhood and was the reason for many of or neighbors getting goldens. A family with a little girl who had been attacked by a dog moved in next door to our beach house and was scared to death of buddy at first. Now she comes over as soon as they get there for the summer to see if buddy can come out to play. I could go on and on but he was just the most amazing dog in the world to me and so many other people. 

On monday morning he collapsed and our house sitter rushed him to the vet. They found a tumor around his heart and said that there was nothing they could do. My parents flew back from their vacation in florida, I flew back from california and on tuesday when we were going to pick him up to take him home for a couple hours before putting him to rest, he had already taken a turn for the worst. The tumor started bleeding again and when i got into the room he was gasping for air lying on his side. They rushed to give him the shot to end the suffering but the end was horrible. I've never cried so hard in my life. It was the first time i've seen my father cry as well. 

He was going to turn 10 on monday 4/26... i just can't believe he's gone. My father at 75 is devistated. Every morning when he gets up his best friend isn't there to carry his socks down to the front door for their walk. Even for all the pain we are going through it was worth it for the joy he brought us. 

Please give all your wonderful goldens a big hug for us.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Big hugs for you, and especially for your father. I want to cry with you. Some things you can never replace and it sure sounds like Buddy is one of those things.

I'm so sorry :heartbeat


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your untimely loss of Buddy. He was quite the handsome fellow. Run free at the bridge, Buddy, know no more pain.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and your dad at the loss of your beloved Buddy. He does sound like a very special golden boy. Having lost some very special goldens myself I know the intense pain you are feeling right now. I hope that when the time is right you and your dad are able to open your home to another golden.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your dad on the loss of Buddy. You wrote a beautiful, well deserved tribute to him. 

(reaching for my tissues)


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

i am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful buddy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too had a Golden pass away from the same exact thing.

I am going to move your post in the Rainbow Bridge forum so as to be with other Goldens that have passed away but together they are all now at peace.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of Buddy. Your story touched my heart. I know that pain you are feeling. Your Buddy is at peace and running free.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Godspeed, Buddy, you sound like such a wonderful boy. Run free at the Bridge and keep close watch over your family until you are together once more.


----------



## Buddy's dad (Dec 8, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> My thoughts are with you and your dad at the loss of your beloved Buddy. He does sound like a very special golden boy. Having lost some very special goldens myself I know the intense pain you are feeling right now. I hope that when the time is right you and your dad are able to open your home to another golden.


My mother is already pushing him to get another dog but he can't think about it right now. He needs to grieve for a while. My wife and i have a shitzu bischon henry that is giving me lots of love right now. 

I wish i had pictures of it but when we would take them to the beach in the cape, henry would go swimming with buddy and climb on his back and hitch a ride. It was awsome.

Anyway, i've started to do a little looking around but will certainly be seeking some advice from you all regarding a new dog for him. I want to get him one that is trained as i trained buddy for my father the first time around and i think it made it much easier for him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read of your loss - you and your father are in my thoughts.

Run softly at the bridge, Buddy .. knowing you are loved and sorely missed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I am so very sorry about Buddy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

(((hugs))) I'm so sorry your Buddy passed away.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Reading this made me tear up. I'm so sorry for your loss. Just know that Buddy is playing free of pain, and as happy as can be. Chasing little critters and balls and chasing other dogs and cats and getting chased. And there is always someone up there to give a good scratch on the head.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Buddy. I'm so sorry for your familiy's loss... you all are in my prayers.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. We will keep you and your father in our prayers. They are so much more then our dogs or pets. Hugs to you all.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Buddy. I know the pain you are feeling as we lost our Golden Girl Millie in January suddenly to cancer. Yes you are right your Dad needs to grieve, but I hope he opens his heart to another golden.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry...Buddy was well loved and loved well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There are lots of rescuers on this site that I'm sure can help you find a perfect adult dog for your dad when the time is right. The forum has also done some wonderful transports from one end of the country to the other to get the right golden to the right golden owner. 



Buddy's dad said:


> My mother is already pushing him to get another dog but he can't think about it right now. He needs to grieve for a while. My wife and i have a shitzu bischon henry that is giving me lots of love right now.
> 
> I wish i had pictures of it but when we would take them to the beach in the cape, henry would go swimming with buddy and climb on his back and hitch a ride. It was awsome.
> 
> Anyway, i've started to do a little looking around but will certainly be seeking some advice from you all regarding a new dog for him. I want to get him one that is trained as i trained buddy for my father the first time around and i think it made it much easier for him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs to you and especially your Dad at this saddest of times. Buddy sounds like he was just that, a true Buddy...RIP sweet guy.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Buddy'sdad....Oakley'sdad is correct....I also hope your Dad allows another Golden into his heart....When I put my best buddy down this past Nov I was a 6'6 290lbs crying machine but the difference was I knew 4 months in advance he was going to the Bridge (cancer) and I had to make a decision that I never thought I could make ....a week before Nuggie passed (I was in contact with his breeder to tell her of the cancer) the breeder called and told me she had a litter and Nuggie's Dad was in the blood line and if I wanted a pup she would give me 1st choice from the 5 males ....When I took my Pal to the Vet for the last time I new I couldn't be without a Golden and I told her I would take a pup and 2 months later after beating myself up for thinking I was dissing Nuggie by getting another one so soon, My new bud Mac is now with me and it was the best therapy I could ever have.... Mac didn't replace Nuggett and I didn't want him to but he has put a big band-aid on my heart and soul ....I now have a little guy to come home to and take care of and remind me of my Nuggett and my 1st Golden Shannon ....

Hugs,
Mac and Gary


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well said Mac'sdad. I lasted only a week after loosing my Arby to cancer before bringing home Oakly. Nothing like the golden puppy to keep you too busy to feel sorry for yourself. I've also found that every dog has such a different personality that I never once found myself making comparisons between past dogs and present dogs.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your dog Buddy...My thoughts are with you and your family at this very hard time. Buddy sounds like he was one special Golden.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss..I know, I have been through it...its heartbreaking.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, and you are correct that the pain is worth the love you shared.

As time goes on, his memories will give you peace.

We are here for you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Buddy.....my thoughts and prayers are with his family!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my - you and your Dad and family have my condolences. 4/26 was my Jake's Birthday as well. Buddy was a beauty.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Reading this through tears for the loss of your Buddy. I'm so sorry for your family's loss of such a wonderful member of the family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You gave Buddy a wonderful tribute. I feel like I know him alittle now. They leave such big paw prints on our hearts from their unconditional love. Please pass on my condolences to your family especially your father. It sounds like they had a special bond. One dog never replaces another, they just add to the love the last dog left behind. 

Buddy has some wonderful friends to keep him company till yall can see him again. Run free sweet boy, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Buddy's dad (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments and thoughts. 

I think it will be tough getting him to want a new dog. They shared a very special bond. 

I keep thinking of the funny times they had together. I'll never forget when my father called me one day with the important scientific discovery he had made in buddy... when he runs down the stairs, his tail always does circles in the same direction as he goes. All i could think was thank god he has this dog while he is retired as they'll keep each other busy forever.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Buddy's passing. You wrote a beautiful tribute to what sounds like an amazing dog. I think Buddy has already become great friends with some of our dogs who are up at the bridge too.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss of Buddy, I too shed tears for you and your father when reading your tribute to him. I have never lost a Golden, as Ori is my first one, but I had a fright this week that I may have suddenly at only 16 months. 6 weeks ago, I lost my cat Hailie, suddenly to hypothermia. She was the longest I'd had a cat, and it still hurts me, Ori has just gotten used to the idea.

When the time is right, you will find another beautiful Golden to let into your heart that you will love as much as you did Buddy, he/she will never replace him, and you will ALWAYS miss him. I'm certain that you have come to the right place with so many people who share you love for dogs like Buddy. He was indescribably gorgeous, Buddy was lucky to have had such a beautiful, loving life with you and your father, and I'm sure that you feel the same way in return.

Many prayers and thoughts are coming your way for you and your father. I am so very sorry you are feeling pain now. May Buddy shed his light down on you to keep you warm in these dark times.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Buddy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry you loss Buddy, he was a beautiful dog and had a great life with your Dad and family.
4/26 is the day my Father passed 7 years ago. I will be thinking of you on Monday.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.
June


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please hold on to all your wonderful memories which you obviously have - they eventually will begin to heal the hole in your heart.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Buddy's dad said:


> Thank you all for your comments and thoughts.
> 
> I think it will be tough getting him to want a new dog. They shared a very special bond.
> 
> I keep thinking of the funny times they had together. I'll never forget when my father called me one day with the important scientific discovery he had made in buddy... when he runs down the stairs, his tail always does circles in the same direction as he goes. All i could think was thank god he has this dog while he is retired as they'll keep each other busy forever.


I'm very sorry for your loss. I lost mine last fall and it was tough. I was devastated. I knew I would get another dog but just could not bring myself to get another golden right then. I was afraid it would be a constant reminder of my old friend. Silly way of thinking I guess, but that's the way I thought. But I stumbled onto a rescue black labx and I decided to give it a shot. A beautiful dog with a great personality. I couldn't be more pleased. And I do want another golden someday.

So not trying to talk you into something other than a golden as I love them too, but it might be something to consider for your dad. It could make the transition a little easier for him.

I hope you can talk your dad into getting another golden or something else, I think it will do him a lot of good. Just tell him about how many dogs that are in shelters and need a good home. That might get him to warm up to the idea.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to read of your loss, your fathers loss too. I agree he sounds like an amazing dog and it's wonderful to hear of the pleasure he brought your father and everyone around him. May he RIP.
Will think of you all tomorrow as you miss your Buddy.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry Buddy's life is over, Sympathy to you, your Dad and family, sorry for the pain you are experiencing, in time I hope your grief turns to wonderful memories of a very special Golden.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Buddy's dad said:


> I think it will be tough getting him to want a new dog. They shared a very special bond.
> 
> I keep thinking of the funny times they had together. I'll never forget when my father called me one day with the important scientific discovery he had made in buddy... when he runs down the stairs, his tail always does circles in the same direction as he goes. All i could think was thank god he has this dog while he is retired as they'll keep each other busy forever.


You may be right - it may be too soon to talk about getting another dog. You mentioned that your dad is retired and now he is without Buddy to keep him busy. Perhaps if/when he's feeling up to it he can volunteer at his local shelter or even become a foster home for the golden retriever rescue in your area? When your heart it breaking, its very healing to help another dog in need.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Buddy. I'm sure Buddy will now be running free from pain at the bridge and making new friends.

Run free and sleep softly Buddy


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

It sounds like everyone was very fortunate to have each other including Buddy. I am so sorry for your father. It is amazing how they crawl into your heart. We lost our first 
Golden 14 months ago and I still think of him everyday. 

Your dad will let you know if and when he wants another golden. Right now, he needs to get memories of his buddy together. 

It sounds like you gave Buddy and your dad the perfect gift.......Each other.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Buddy was beautiful.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

Play hard at the bridge sweet Buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

BUDDY was so loved - I am so sorry for your loss.
Buddy is playing with all of our pets that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Buddy...He's now pain free at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our bestfriends, including my Candy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Buddy is now pain free running and playing at Rainbow Bridge.
RIP dear Buddy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope you find a golden for your dad. A golden past puppyhood from a rescue may be the best deal for your parents. Goldens who have been rescued are so devoted and grateful to have a family and love.


----------

